# Boas > General Boas >  Any Tarahumara boa owners out there???

## Kona's Daddy

Looking VERY hard at these, and the more I read, the more I want one. Does anyone here own one? If so...your opinions of them?

I love the looks and generally small size...but know little about 'quirks' they may have.

Any and all comments, advice, or opinions are welcome!

----------


## Mike41793

I'm interested in these guys too. Anyone know anyone who breeds them?

----------


## Daybreaker

> I'm interested in these guys too. Anyone know anyone who breeds them?


Rio Bravo should have some: http://www.riobravoreptiles.com/boas_mexico.htm

You can email Gus personally and see if he has any available right now and join his mailing list for new sale updates  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thanks Angelica!

----------


## Evenstar

There are several available on the iHerp classifieds right now.  Described as pure Tarahumara boas I believe.  I don't know the seller's reputation personally, but he/she seem to be highly rated on iHerp.  Otherwise, Gus at Rio Bravo is the only well-known breeder I know of who works with them.   :Good Job:

----------


## Skiploder

> Looking VERY hard at these, and the more I read, the more I want one. Does anyone here own one? If so...your opinions of them?
> 
> I love the looks and generally small size...but know little about 'quirks' they may have.
> 
> Any and all comments, advice, or opinions are welcome!


I had them in the past - they can be quite hissy (much like other mexican BCI spp.)..............................

I've seen people interchangeably sell sonoran desert BCIs as tarahumara...............make sure you are buying from someone who can guarantee the integrity of the animal.  

A number of years ago, there were a rash of people who mistakenly thought that a sonoran desert bci = a tarahumara.  This confusion was rooted in the fact that while the tarahumara is a sonoran desert subspecies, all sonoran desert bcis are NOT tarahumaras.

In short, this can lead to some misleading ads and claims.  If you buy from Gus at Rio Bravo, you can make sure you are getting the real deal.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-25-2013)

----------


## Kona's Daddy

Thanks for the responses thusfar, guys and gals.

I am on the right path, at least. Contacted Rio Bravo yesterday, and slowly getting answers to my inquiries. 

I have owned boas in the past, but they were columbians, and I can't go with an animal of that size, anymore. 3-5 feet...tops...is where I am trying to stay. I figure a couple corns, 4 or 5 bps, and one or two boas would be a nicely well-rounded collection.  There is just something about a boa....  :Smile: 

I can deal with a hissy baby, and more than willing to work with one to tame him/her out.

----------


## danojeno

I got one a month ago, July 2012 animal.  She struck and hissed at first but calmed quite a bit.  I met the parents and they were mellow as can be.  It was hilarious though when the breeder opened the babies tubs and they were so small but sooo loud.  I got mine local in So Cal, he's on Kingsnake and Fauna and has a half dozen or so left.  I saw the ones on I herp online and they look beautiful too...and obviously Rio Bravo.  

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Evenstar

> I had them in the past - they can be quite hissy (much like other mexican BCI spp.)..............................
> 
> I've seen people interchangeably sell sonoran desert BCIs as tarahumara...............make sure you are buying from someone who can guarantee the integrity of the animal.  
> 
> A number of years ago, there were a rash of people who mistakenly thought that a sonoran desert bci = a tarahumara.  This confusion was rooted in the fact that while the tarahumara is a sonoran desert subspecies, all sonoran desert bcis are NOT tarahumaras.
> 
> In short, this can lead to some misleading ads and claims.  If you buy from Gus at Rio Bravo, you can make sure you are getting the real deal.


Excellent point....   :Good Job:

----------


## jason_ladouceur

A Friend of mine has some. They were bred in Montreal but the stock came from Rio. They are really awesome little snakes. Definatly a great choice. Can't wait to see some pictures of them.  :Smile:

----------

